# BPI Online Banking



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

My Filipina wife is trying to set-up online banking from the US with BPI. She has an account with them already. Has anyone successfully done this? BPI is telling her to print out the web page registration form and send it to Manila. Sounds strange to me.

Can anybody help with this?

Dr. Mark


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DrMark said:


> My Filipina wife is trying to set-up online banking from the US with BPI. She has an account with them already. Has anyone successfully done this? BPI is telling her to print out the web page registration form and send it to Manila. Sounds strange to me.
> 
> Can anybody help with this?
> 
> Dr. Mark


I have not had any dealings with BPI myself but yea, it does sound a bit strange. There are several offices for BPI in the US. I would suggest contacting them to see what gives. Best to visit with someone in upper management.
Here's a link for all BPI Branches In The US.

Good Luck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Unfortunately when I opened my BPI account there was a form that had to be filled out for online banking, so that must be what it is. If you can fax or e-mail it, it should not be an issue.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

DrMark said:


> My Filipina wife is trying to set-up online banking from the US with BPI. She has an account with them already. Has anyone successfully done this? BPI is telling her to print out the web page registration form and send it to Manila. Sounds strange to me.
> 
> Can anybody help with this?
> 
> Dr. Mark


Considering this is a bank in the Philippines, I am not surprised at their reply. The only thing that seems to be no different is using the ATM for withdrawing amounts less than 20,0000 pesos, otherwise there is a lot of waiting for services by tellers. I bank with BPI and I believe other banks are no different. They have a counter for "preferred clients" where the service is quicker. I agree with Jet Lag - it might be easier to deal with or ask for help from BPI in USA. Good luck.


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

Try opening a BPInoy account. it'll probabaly suit your needs.
They'll want ALL documention for remitter and receiver.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2014)

The last time I was in the US I had to print out and fax an online form to Manila so I could transfer funds from my BPI account to my girlfriends BPI account. There wasn't any problem with it. After they set the third party transfer up I could send her money from the BPI app on my iPhone and it would reach her account in under 10 seconds.

If sending them a form is what they want I'd just do it. That really isn't stranger than some Wells Fargo (my American bank) procedures.


----------



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Bpi*



DrMark said:


> My Filipina wife is trying to set-up online banking from the US with BPI. She has an account with them already. Has anyone successfully done this? BPI is telling her to print out the web page registration form and send it to Manila. Sounds strange to me.
> 
> Can anybody help with this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro Reklamo (Mar 6, 2014)

The BPIinoy account is what they term a BPI Direct account. It belongs somewhere in Manila and can be opened online. They have a few Direct account available depending your requirements. Not usually available at the local branch.

I tried to open one for my partner so she could give the ATM card to her mother in CDO. Even though she has a sole account, we have a joint account and I have a PHP and USD account, they still wanted all the same paperwork resubmitted. I decided it was too much effort. Communication was by email.

We have 4 accounts and 5 ATM cards. Way OTP. If we want to open another account at the local branch, It's another application, signature card(s) and passport photo(s). Yep, you guessed it, another ATM card.


----------

